# Primarchs vs Superheroes?



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't think a vs thread like this had been done before, but how would a primarch fare against a superhero/villain.

Something like:
Horus v Hulk
Angron v Thor
Magnus v Galactus

Obviously there are more but I'm too tired to remember them all, but how would the fights turn out? Feel free to make up your own.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Cyleune said:


> I don't think a vs thread like this had been done before, but how would a primarch fare against a superhero/villain.
> 
> Something like:
> Horus v Hulk
> ...


Horus vs. Hulk? Horus wins, anything Hulk can do Horus can with self-control, and more.

Angron vs. Thor? Tossup, considering that Thor is pretty much a primarch in all but name himself, being effectively a God (or literally a god depending on your interpretation)

Magnus vs. Galactus? Also a tossup, after all Magnus is... well Magnus and Galactus is GALACTUS- EATER OF WORLDS! (which in 40k verse actually kinda makes him a wuss, the Imperium has inquisitors who blow up planets for a lark and the tyranids strip em for lunch) though I suppose Galactus MIGHT be comparable to a chaos god. Wait... god of destruction and consumption? ZOMG! GALACTUS IS NURGLE! I can see it now! the big fog cloud from the Fantastic Four movie even kinda looks Nurgly! (not the man in the giant purple suit, everyone knows Purple is Slaanesh's colour)

But, in the intrests of fairness, I give my contribution, 

Thor vs. Leman Russ (since, y'know, they're so diffrent anyway)
Sanginus vs. Darkseid for the biggest galactic clusterfuck you ever did see
Dr.Doom vs. Lion El'Johnson (since they both wear green and a suit of armor)
annnnnnnnnnnd hell for the fun of it 

Angron vs. Superman for a change of pace.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

All the Primarchs you've listed (and all of them included) would fail against those superheroes/villains you mentioned.

If you were more realistic like saying Horus vs Spiderman, that would be a different story.

Edit: poster above me clearly has no idea what those superheroes/villains are capable of.


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

Superman vs. Every Tyranid hive fleet ever except they are made of kryptonite


Let's see Mr. I fly around in a really gay outfit and I'm completely imba survive against the wrath of the glowing green Tyranids.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Superman is susceptible to magic which in the WH40k world would be the Warp, something the Tyranids are no strangers to.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

He also needs a yellow sun, so take him anywhere that doesn't have a yellow sun and he's screwed.

Thor wins every time, as does the Hulk. How the hell do you think Horus could beat the Hulk? You clearly have no idea just how strong the Hulk is. As for Thor, they wouldn't even being to stand a chance.


----------



## cegorach (Nov 29, 2010)

I like to think Magnus would be the only one who could stand up to the completely impossible superheroes/villains, because they are all even more overpowered than primarchs, few others could. But Magnus could just invade their minds. 
However I don't know much about Galacticus, so I would have to research his psychic defences first. But for Hulk, Superman, Thor. I would like to see how well they can fight with their minds turned to mush. 

What would be interesting in my opinion would be Magnus vs Magneto, as to my understanding he has a helmet which defends his mind from invasion. So it would be telekenesis vs power over metal. 
I think Magnus would shed his armour pretty darn fast.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

What about Spiderman?

When I collected those comics (Probably around a decade ago) Stan Lee said in the letters that he can bench press 5 tons or so, which I think an Astartes might be capable of.

I think an Ultramarine could take Spidey on.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Spiderman would pose no threat to a Primarch. Nor would Wolverine, Cyclops, Gambit, etc. and any other metahumans/mutants.

It would depend on individual Space Marines as Spiderman is much more agile than most of his foes, including Astartes. But Spiderman lacks the training and killing instincts the Astartes possess so once again he is at a disadvantage.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Cyleune said:


> I don't think a vs thread like this had been done before, but how would a primarch fare against a superhero/villain.


Really? I think I`ve counted almost fifty vs threads since I joined last year...


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Spiderman would pose no threat to a Primarch. Nor would Wolverine, Cyclops, Gambit, etc. and any other metahumans/mutants


I think you seriously underestimate just how powerful alot of the mutants/metahumans/superheroes from the comics are. Thor could literally throw a primarch into space, he can pull buildings out the ground by controlling the weather. The Hulk can survive nuclear blasts, the temperature of the sun and can jump across continents, never mind his strength. Multiple super entitites like the Pheonix Force could literally end the universe, never mind a planet, even less so one primarch. Not even Magnus boasts that kind of power.

Primarchs are good, unbelievably so even. But they pale in comparison to what alot of the Marvel/DC characters can do. Especially the Omega level mutants.


----------



## Deadeye776 (May 26, 2011)

Okay I'm a huge comic book fan since I was a kid. Peter Parker would last three seconds in 40k until he was declared a mutant and some Callidus chick took his head off. The difference between Marvel/DC and Warhammer is that 40k is filled with cold blooded killers and comics have majority of noble heroes. I doubt that the Hulk could handle Horus. Why? Well let's say that he planned on handling this one himself and not calling the his LEGION OF SPACE MARINES to handle it. Let's say he didn't just blow up the planet since in 40k it's not a big deal and why waste the time. Horus is a warrior that has faced things like the Hulk across the galaxy. Orks 30 stories tall. Beings with tech that no one has ever scene. I'm not a Horus fan,but a primarch is a different creature.

Against Thor I will say that won't matter. As the Asgardians live and breathe war Horus and Russ's experiance isn't anything Thor wouldn't have encountered in space or the 9 worlds. Angrons berserker thing won't matter to Thor as if you know your mythology Thor is the actual creater and god of the berserker and the word berserk which actual means to put on the "bear-shirt." Guys like the Silver Surfer and Galactusa as well i think are Chaos level threats from the gods to greater daemons. 

In an all out war who would win? I say 40k. They universe has been in an almost constant state of war with each other for countless milenia before humans were even around. Where the heroes would try to figure out what's going on and who's the good and evil side,40k Astartes,Eldar,Necron,Ork,and majority others would just open fire.Being on a constant war footing for thousands upon thousands of years is something few heroes in comics can imagine. The tau might try to open diplomatic channels and Chaos would....well probably try to corrupt them and failing that open fire.


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

> What would be interesting in my opinion would be Magnus vs Magneto, as to my understanding he has a helmet which defends his mind from invasion. So it would be telekenesis vs power over metal.
> I think Magnus would shed his armour pretty darn fast


I think Magnus would still win. Both of them are devoid of their abilities, but in Battle of the Fang Magnus got pummeled by a Dreadnought AND a Space Wolf Chapter Master multiple times and emerged with only a few scratches, then he proceeded to karate chop the Dreadnought in half.



> Horus vs. Hulk? Horus wins, anything Hulk can do Horus can with self-control, and more.


Hulk has super-regeneration, in other words, you can't hurt him. So anything less than Mind Warring him to death wouldn't do anything since even if you blow his planet up he'll just swim through space and land on your battlebarge and proceed to tear it up. He also gets bigger the more you piss him off, to the point where Horus could be facing an ork the size of a planet with amazing regeneration powers.



> Thor vs. Leman Russ (since, y'know, they're so diffrent anyway)


That would be cool to see, their pretty much the same thing, although Russ doesn't get the elemental control or the god-ness (even though Thor is only the son of Odin).

I think Spiderman/Wolverine/Storm, etc are more comparable to regular Astartes than Primarchs.

What about Captain America vs someone like Vulkan or Ferrus Manus?
That would pretty much come down to Vibranium vs Adamantium, right? (I know that's terribly bad since his shield was later made into an alloy composed of both metals haha)


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> I think you seriously underestimate just how powerful alot of the mutants/metahumans/superheroes from the comics are. Thor could literally throw a primarch into space, he can pull buildings out the ground by controlling the weather. The Hulk can survive nuclear blasts, the temperature of the sun and can jump across continents, never mind his strength. Multiple super entitites like the Pheonix Force could literally end the universe, never mind a planet, even less so one primarch. Not even Magnus boasts that kind of power.
> 
> Primarchs are good, unbelievably so even. But they pale in comparison to what alot of the Marvel/DC characters can do. Especially the Omega level mutants.


As I said, the meta-humans/mutants like Wolverine, Gambit, Deadpool, etc. wouldn't be able to even scratch a Primarch

The superheroes are another story and Thor, the Hulk, Superman, etc. are under that category and a Primarch would easily lose to them.




Cyleune said:


> What about Captain America vs someone like Vulkan or Ferrus Manus?
> That would pretty much come down to Vibranium vs Adamantium, right? (I know that's terribly bad since his shield was later made into an alloy composed of both metals haha)


Captain America is the pinnacle of physical human perfection. In the 1940's at least. He is just a human who does not tire as easily and is stronger than most. A Space Marine wouldn't even notice him.

Vibranium if I recall correctly, works by instantly absorbing all vibrations and yeah. There is no actual science behind his shield or at least beyond absorbing vibrations.


----------



## Takizuchi (Aug 27, 2010)

The hulk would end up leading a waaaagh that would wipe out the universe. XD. I can see the orks seeing the hulk as the reincarnation of Gork (or Mork) and following him where ever he goes. epically if the hulk is able to tap into brue banners brilliance. oh god emperor we are screwed


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> He also needs a yellow sun, so take him anywhere that doesn't have a yellow sun and he's screwed.
> 
> Thor wins every time, as does the Hulk. How the hell do you think Horus could beat the Hulk? You clearly have no idea just how strong the Hulk is. As for Thor, they wouldn't even being to stand a chance.


There is more to a fight than just exchanging punches though. I agree if it came to fisty cuffs hulk could "SMASH"" Horus across the galaxy without breaking a sweat but Horus was a master manipulator and Hulk has proven to be susceptible to persuasion. Horus would probably be smart/charismatic enough to convince the Hulk that the Emp was his real enemy.

Hulk also only has limited resistance to magic and has been shut down my "invading minds" so end of the heresy Horus would also stand a chance (unless Hulk was REALLY pissed at him.)

I agree with your oppinion of thor though. He beats the crap out of demigod like beings for fun (and fights toe to toe with other gods).

Thor vs Khorn would be more reasonable.

I'd like to see Magnus Vs Professor X. Neither of them would move but it would be the most epic mid war ever.

Magneto I think could take most because he could just crush them in their own armor.

Jean Grey/Phoenix would also come out on top


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

Okay, how about this:

A Necron warrior Vs The original Terminator

And how many Warbosses do you think the Hulk could kill (Not just throw away or whatever) before being killed? Let's not forget that a single Warboss almost killed the Emperor himself.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Klaivex said:


> Thor vs Khorn would be more reasonable.


The Chaos powers have no equivalent. They are emotion incarnate and infinitely strong on a scale no mortal mind can comprehend (save the Emperor)



Klaivex said:


> I'd like to see Magnus Vs Professor X. Neither of them would move but it would be the most epic mid war ever.


Magnus would destroy Professor X because the former is not human or remotely close to being human while the latter is.



Klaivex said:


> Magneto I think could take most because he could just crush them in their own armor.


The Primarchs are massive, so much that their armor is probably like a tight T-shirt on them. Magneto would squeeze only to see the Primarch's armor shatter and see a hulking beyond-human monstrosity. 



Klaivex said:


> Jean Grey/Phoenix would also come out on top


Against who? It's like I've stated, a Primarch has no equivalent unless we are talking about super-heroes.




Weapon said:


> Okay, how about this:
> 
> A Necron warrior Vs The original Terminator
> 
> And how many Warbosses do you think the Hulk could kill (Not just throw away or whatever) before being killed? Let's not forget that a single Warboss almost killed the Emperor himself.


Necrons hands down. Skynet is a human creation gone haywire. The Necrons are light-years beyond anything a human mind can come up with. A Necron can regenerate from almost any damage inflicted on its body while a Terminator, especially the original one from the movies, is not nearly as robust.

The Hulk gets stronger the angrier he becomes and has dealt with multitudes of enemies at once that are much, much stronger than a Warboss.

Where is it stated that the Emperor almost perished to a Warboss? Nothing can kill the Emperor or even come close save the Chaos powers and even then they failed assuming they tried to take his life rather than cripple him.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Malus Darkblade said:


> The Primarchs are massive, so much that their armor is probably like a tight T-shirt on them. Magneto would squeeze only to see the Primarch's armor shatter and see a hulking beyond-human monstrosity.


He could just take the iron in their blood and do some crazy shit with that. He's super hard Magneto, took out all the electric stuff in the US (or was it the world) in one of the comics... Prof X went and brain fried him for it like.

Magneto could duff astartes good style (provided it's the one from modern times, and not the original that robbed banks and such...)...

The hulk is just a big green win. I think he'd just go on regardless of mind f*cks, he's just the embodiment of rage or something isn't he (he got split from BB when Legion was kicking about), leaving a mellow Banner and a huge green juicehead.


----------



## OrkByTheGraceOfGork (Jun 9, 2010)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Where is it stated that the Emperor almost perished to a Warboss? Nothing can kill the Emperor or even come close save the Chaos powers and even then they failed assuming they tried to take his life rather than cripple him.


Here's a link on Heresy to a 13 page thread about the incident. Horus had to save the poor emperor chicken from getting his neck wrung. :cray:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=61563


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

> Hulk has super-regeneration, in other words, you can't hurt him. So anything less than Mind Warring him to death wouldn't do anything since even if you blow his planet up he'll just swim through space and land on your battlebarge and proceed to tear it up. He also gets bigger the more you piss him off, to the point where Horus could be facing an ork the size of a planet with amazing regeneration powers.


I think if you blew the planet up Hulk would become unconscious and revert to human form and die. However in a "What If" story-line, the Hulk is regularly killed by mutant cockroaches, as long as a single cell survives he regenerates. I'm not sure about how he'd survive in space though It's been a while so I'm willing to admit I'm probably wrong on this subject.

I think Horus vs. Hulk would be very interesting to see, just to see who gets their arms ripped off first (my money is on Horus losing 3rd Round via Pummeling).


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

OrkByTheGraceOfGork said:


> Here's a link on Heresy to a 13 page thread about the incident. Horus had to save the poor emperor chicken from getting his neck wrung. :cray:
> 
> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=61563


Thank you for the link.

Perhaps I would have agreed with CoTe's assessment of the situation if Savage Weapons didn't come out and if ADB did not get into a debate with his choice of wording and state that the Lion despite being choked to death, still could have saved himself.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Moonschwine said:


> I think if you blew the planet up Hulk would become unconscious and revert to human form and die. However in a "What If" story-line, the Hulk is regularly killed by mutant cockroaches, as long as a single cell survives he regenerates. I'm not sure about how he'd survive in space though It's been a while so I'm willing to admit I'm probably wrong on this subject.
> 
> I think Horus vs. Hulk would be very interesting to see, just to see who gets their arms ripped off first (my money is on Horus losing 3rd Round via Pummeling).


From what I remember of the Hulk comics, he is actually incapable of dying.

If for example he was in his human form, and he put a gun to his head and shot himself, as the bullet touched his skin (in milliseconds worth of time) he would already react and be changing into the invincible hulk.

I have a comic somewhere were he was literally the last being alive on either earth or in the universe (I haven't read it in a while), so I think he is practically unkillable and would give even Angron a run for his money.


*But guys, how has no-one suggest: Curze vs Batman?*

I actually think Batman would pull off the win because he actually thinks about how to defeat his opponents rather than relying on superstrength, spiffy gadgets (like Iron Man) or special mutant powers.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Malus Darkblade said:


> All the Primarchs you've listed (and all of them included) would fail against those superheroes/villains you mentioned.
> 
> If you were more realistic like saying Horus vs Spiderman, that would be a different story.
> 
> Edit: poster above me clearly has no idea what those superheroes/villains are capable of.


No need to be insulting mate.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Angel of Blood said:


> He also needs a yellow sun, so take him anywhere that doesn't have a yellow sun and he's screwed.
> 
> Thor wins every time, as does the Hulk. How the hell do you think Horus could beat the Hulk? You clearly have no idea just how strong the Hulk is. As for Thor, they wouldn't even being to stand a chance.


True the Hulk would be physically stronger, but Horus himself not only had a similar amout of strength due to being a primarch, and thus by extension a living god, but last I checked the Hulk has VERY little control over his rage and thus, can be outwitted by taking advantage of it.

Though, to be entirely honest, I am VERY pedestrian when it comes to comics, my nerdly vices being entirely diffrent, so the last I saw of the Hulk was listening to the Lonely Man theme.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Deadeye776 said:


> if you know your mythology Thor is the actual creater and god of the berserker and the word berserk which actual means to put on the "bear-shirt."


Hate to be a nit here but Thor was a god of thunder and rain, not a war god, it's a common misconception, but it was part of the reason he was so popular with peasantfolk. Since they needed a good rain to support their livelihoods, war was the provinces of his father Odin and his brother Tyr. The actual concept of the Ber-serk (or bear-shirt, you got that one right) first arose in the *Haraldskvæði* (or "Harald's song") where it mentioned the warriors of King Harald Fairhair, of whom the poem is about.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

D-A-C said:


> *But guys, how has no-one suggest: Curze vs Batman?*
> 
> I actually think Batman would pull off the win because he actually thinks about how to defeat his opponents rather than relying on superstrength, spiffy gadgets (like Iron Man) or special mutant powers.


Not sure if serious.



Nicholas Hadrian said:


> No need to be insulting mate.


I apologize, that wasn't my intention.



Nicholas Hadrian said:


> Last I checked the Hulk has VERY little control over his rage and thus, can be outwitted by taking advantage of it.


Read the comic series World War Hulk.


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

Malus Darkblade said:


> The Chaos powers have no equivalent. They are emotion incarnate and infinitely strong on a scale no mortal mind can comprehend (save the Emperor)


Thor was an asgardian and therefore not a mortal. He was son of the Odin the head of the Æsir. Plus he is from a completely different universe... perhaps warp powers have a different effect on other gods. Either was a god vs a god is a better match up than a god vs a genetically engineered super human



> Magnus would destroy Professor X because the former is not human or remotely close to being human while the latter is.


X isn't a human... he is a mutant. His genetics are just as different as a primarchs. Magnus was a psycher (thus could channel warp) X could kill billions just from over concentration, and his mind could go back in time and he could freeze reality... i think you underestimate his power.




> The Primarchs are massive, so much that their armor is probably like a tight T-shirt on them. Magneto would squeeze only to see the Primarch's armor shatter and see a hulking beyond-human monstrosity.


Again i think you may not be an xman fan because magneto could easily prevent metal from shattering (or change its shape altogether)




> Against who? It's like I've stated, a Primarch has no equivalent unless we are talking about super-heroes.


Against any primarch. She/it can absorb any and all psionic energy and use it as a weapon. Heck she/it can use the life force of beings that are not even born yet... killing them before they even exist.


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

Nicholas Hadrian said:


> Hate to be a nit here but Thor was a god of thunder and rain, not a war god, it's a common misconception, but it was part of the reason he was so popular with peasantfolk. Since they needed a good rain to support their livelihoods, war was the provinces of his father Odin and his brother Tyr. The actual concept of the Ber-serk (or bear-shirt, you got that one right) first arose in the *Haraldskvæði* (or "Harald's song") where it mentioned the warriors of King Harald Fairhair, of whom the poem is about.


Thats a very simple definition to be fair. Norse gods differ from greek gods as they are "gods of" dozens of very different aspects and their is much overlap and contradictions. Thor was also god of destruction and protection (both can and do overlap with war)... and trees and fertility (do not overlap with war)


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

40k vs Comic matchups rarely work. The Marvel/DC guys just have too many big hitters, even compared to primarchs. Take Galactus. Anyone who thinks there's a single primarch who stands a snowball's chance in hell of beating him is just wrong. The guy's totaled whole galaxies before.

A good match I think would be Magnus vs Dr Doom, each with prep time.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Nicholas Hadrian said:


> True the Hulk would be physically stronger, but Horus himself not only had a similar amout of strength due to being a primarch.


Similar strength? You need to look more into the Hulk. Horus strength does not even begin to register on the scale of the Hulk, the Hulk is so vastly incomparibly stronger its not even funny.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Curze vs. Batman. Just as D-A-C wanted who would win? The man who thinks about what to do? Or the crazy bastard of the Primarchs?


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Batman would die, Curze would just use him as Bolter bait. Batman's whole bag of tricks are based off of knowing someone and making plans for it. The 40k universe in general would eat him alive because he is after all just a man with fancy toys.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

He isn't just a man with fancy toys but nothing can compare to a Primarch, no matter how deadly or intelligent you are.


----------



## NetherMessenger (Aug 6, 2011)

The only interresting match up for me is:

God-Emperor of mankind vs Dr. Manhattan.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

The emp loses out to the massive movie budget spent on blue wang.


----------



## NetherMessenger (Aug 6, 2011)

If you take their fight seriously I think the question would be if the Emperor could physically/psychically block manhattan's matter explosion attack. And if he can it'd probably become a stalemate with the emperor constantly destroying manhattan and him rebuilding himself. Unless good old empy buries him somewhere, banishes him to the warp etc. . .


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Don't know enough about Dr. M to make a call, he seemed way too cheesy to me.


----------



## NetherMessenger (Aug 6, 2011)

scscofield said:


> Don't know enough about Dr. M to make a call, he seemed way too cheesy to me.


The way I saw was like I saw most of the Watchmen. They're all the typical superhero types in one group. They are all the types of good superheroes there are but with the flaw that might come with them if they were real.

Rorschach - Psychotic criminal killer with a black and white moral scale. Is it really just to kill all who choose to be criminals?
Dr. Manhattan - Superhuman. Immortal. But because he's not human he's detached from humanity and he never attains his full potential. What purpose did his powers serve him really?
Adrian Veidth - Smartest man on earth. Thinks he saves the world by killing millions. But was it really necessary?
Nite owl & Silk Spectre - They are not really superheroes. Just regular vigilantes. They didn't really make a big impact, they were just there. Except when they stopped muggings and whatnot. How different from police are they?


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

The very thought that Primarchs can take Superheroes/Villains is pure fanboyism. Beings like Hulk, Thor, Superman, Galactus, ect will beat all 18 Primarchs at once. 

Venom, Namore, Gray Hulk, Black Suit Spidey, Wolverine, Green Goblin, maybe a older crappy Iron Man are more close matches.

Seriously Magnus may take out a Revenant Titan, but so could Iron Man.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Cyleune said:


> Horus v Hulk
> Angron v Thor
> Magnus v Galactus


Marvel (along with DC) is even more overpowered than 40k 
primarchs lose in every single one of those match-ups 

Magnus vs. Galactus is not a "toss-up" as some other poster claimed
in all likelihood, the Emperor would have no hope against Galactus 

Angron vs. Thor 
whereas primarchs are likened to gods, Thor _is_ a god, who can fly around in space and destroy asteroids with his hammer 

Horus vs. Hulk
Horus would probably win against an early version of Hulk
but Hulk as portrayed in comics nowadays is ridiculously overpowered (see World War Hulk)

that said, I find the 40k primarchs to be way cooler and much more compelling characters than any comic book superhero 
frankly, I outgrew superheroes when I was 13


----------

